# first ever watercolour - feedback would be welcome!



## horseygeorgie

As above - I only started drawing 3 weeks ago (I have quite literally not drawn anything since childhood!). This is my first watercolour, he is a foxhound called Cottesmore Samson. Any tips, feedback etc would be welcome. Thank you!


----------



## TerryCurley

You have a lot of natural talent considering this is your first watercolor and you only started drawing again since childhood. 

It is a very good work. I do oil and have never tried watercolors but there are a lot of artists here that are doing water colors that will critique it for you. I just wanted to say it's a great job and Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Thank you, that is very kind of you. It is nice to know if you are on the right track or not.
I'd love to try oils but they scare me so will have to work up to them!


----------



## Liz

For your first watercolor it is very good! Adding a bit more contrast between light and shade in the face would give it more depth, but overall it is well done, especially since you are so new to it.


----------



## TerryCurley

horseygeorgie said:


> Thank you, that is very kind of you. It is nice to know if you are on the right track or not.
> I'd love to try oils but they scare me so will have to work up to them!


I've heard it said that watercolor is the hardest thing to paint with. The beauty with oil is if it comes out bad you can scape it off with a pallet knife and start over. Can't do that with acrylic or watercolors. Sometimes I'll scrape off a flower and redo it four or five times on a picture.


----------



## Liz

I resisted watercolors because of hearing how difficult it is to correct mistakes. But it's not that bad at all, a lot of mistakes can be washed out with water. And with acrylics you can paint over the mistake and start over.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Excellent first for watercolor! Mine was not show worthy. 

I agree with Liz about adding more depth in contrast but for a beginner you have a lot more contrast than most! :biggrin:


----------



## leighann

I officially hate you :vs_smirk: I am also working on my first true watercolor, and yours is so awesome!!! I really don't think I know what I'm doing, but what the hey...it's art!!! :laugh:

I think your pup looks great. :wink:


----------



## ErnstG

Looks very good - beautiful coloring of the fur!
Perhaps the fur work something out with fine lines or with 
watercolor pencils. It looks very smooth.

Ernst


----------



## Oregon Artist

Much better than my first attempts! Maybe some more contrast and some color in the background.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Thank you all so much! I did think more contrast but his coloured bits are actually that pale in real life (he's 'lemon' and white) so decided against it. Its really lovely to hear such nice comments.


----------



## FanKi

Lovely puppy! What is he staring at? Some cookies? >.<


----------



## soperfect paint

Awesome it looks natural.
Well done and keep it up dear.


----------



## horseygeorgie

FanKi said:


> Lovely puppy! What is he staring at? Some cookies? >.<


Who knows! Probably a sausage roll!


----------



## just

You should post your fuzzy yaxs drawings. They will get as much praise.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Hmm. I'm not entirely sure what the point of your comment is but I'm guessing it is a derogatory remake about the people on this board, and my pictures. I've had your feedback, thank you very much, and it was as helpful as it was vitriolic. 
Honest, constructive criticism is so appreciated, especially by people who are just starting out, and if we don't try and we don't ask for opinion then how do we learn? But sometimes a badly phrased (not everyone can be as good at constructing sentences as they are at art) misjudged comment can be enough to put someone off for life. 

Thank you again for your kind words and input.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Actually *just*, would you be an angel and have a look at my other picture for me? It is in the watercolour section. I would value your input.


----------



## just

I saw it and to speak succinctly, no you would not.


----------



## TerryCurley

Dave (Just) I don't know why you are being so negative but no one here wants to hear it! Helpful criticism is appreciated. Derogatory remarks are not, nor will they be tolerated!


----------



## just

Terry you're a friend but you are lost on what is going on. Horsey asked for honest criticism of his fury yaxs on another site. He said he was 31 and could take it. I told him the truth and gave him pointers. He then posted this picture. When I said that it was better than the yaxs, he got upset. Now on this site he found praise so I suggested that he post his yaxs. He took this in a way it was not meant so I told him that he would not want me commenting on the horse head he is proud of. He might not take it in the manner it was intended because as he sarcastically said in the other site, I am siccinct.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Ah, few points here! We may have crossed wires. Firstly, I'm actually female! 
Honest criticism is ALWAYS welcome but I'm not sure how commenting that my drawing at 31 is worse than yours at 3 years old is actually a critique of anything, and I wasn't aware we were being compared to each other!
Why on Earth would I be upset because I had improved!? I think you have misread me! Of course I was very pleased to hear you thought I had improved! Oh, and I don't use sarcasm. You WERE succinct! (Dictionary defines this as 'something clearly and briefly expressed).
I posted on this site as well because it seemed to be busier and have more 'traffic', not for any other reason. 
I never said I was proud of the horses head, all I see when I look at anything I have done is faults. I posted it for honest opinions, not fake praise which will do no good.

I think you have misread me from the off! I am generally a very cheerful person and haven't been offended by you at all! I wouldn't let a faceless person I have never met, nor will ever meet, off the internet worry me that much!

(Should've used more smiley faces!)

Pax!?


----------



## TerryCurley

Do not bring quarrels from other forums to this forum. I have no way of knowing what is happening on other forums nor does any of the other members here. The only thing I see (as does other members see) is a nasty exchange which makes everyone uncomfortable. We pride ourselves in having a friendly comfortable place to be. 

If something is said that I interpret as offensive I will delete it.


----------



## horseygeorgie

I apologise if I have offended anyone Terry, it was not intentional.


----------



## just

horseygeorgie said:


> Ah, few points here! We may have crossed wires. Firstly, I'm actually female!
> Honest criticism is ALWAYS welcome but I'm not sure how commenting that my drawing at 31 is worse than yours at 3 years old is actually a critique of anything, and I wasn't aware we were being compared to each other!
> Why on Earth would I be upset because I had improved!? I think you have misread me! Of course I was very pleased to hear you thought I had improved! Oh, and I don't use sarcasm. You WERE succinct! (Dictionary defines this as 'something clearly and briefly expressed).
> I posted on this site as well because it seemed to be busier and have more 'traffic', not for any other reason.
> I never said I was proud of the horses head, all I see when I look at anything I have done is faults. I posted it for honest opinions, not fake praise which will do no good.
> 
> I think you have misread me from the off! I am generally a very cheerful person and haven't been offended by you at all! I wouldn't let a faceless person I have never met, nor will ever meet, off the internet worry me that much!
> 
> (Should've used more smiley faces!)
> 
> Pax!?


I am still not interpreting things correctly. There was apparently a comedy of errors. I ask for your patience and forgiveness. Maybe I should lay low until language becomes my friend.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Nothing to forgive. Don't be daft, you obviously know your art and are well respected on these forums and I honestly do appreciate anyone taking the time to comment on my efforts, however bad they may be!


----------



## chanda95

You have a good foundation (just as with the horse)and you have a good grasp of color and form. What I would like to see on your next one is deeper value shifts (and I talked about that in my response to your horse). It is a nice painting..but the overall feeling of it is a little flat. It wouldn't hurt to add in a bit of contrast to help liven it up a bit. Don't worry if you can't get those value shifts right away. It takes a lot of work and practice..in time you will gain that skill and I really don't think there will be much stopping you from that point forward. I am very impressed with how you did the eye. Nice work on that.

Overall I think it's an impressive first start. I would like to see more of your work as you continue to grow and improve.


----------



## just

I'm not feigning daftness. I am still recovering my language since I had brain surgery


----------



## horseygeorgie

I'm English. It isn't a personal attack, it means 'don't worry about it' in my corner of the world. 
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Thank you again Chanda, that all makes sense. Some really helpful points there.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Horsey... You haven't offended anyone.. 

Let's let this drop and get back to what we're here for. Childish arguments have no place on this forum.


----------

